# Bucketlisters



## Timelypicken (Feb 27, 2021)

Picked up these local bottles today


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 27, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Picked up these local bottles today


Nice addition to the collection. Always good to get a local bottle, but 5? That is just a great day.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Feb 27, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice addition to the collection. Always good to get a local bottle, but 3? That is just a great day.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Actually there are 5 bottles. 3 In first pic different sizes. 1 in 3rd pic and 1 in 4th pic


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 27, 2021)

I agree, also  I look for the words like druggist, mineral water, etc and you definitely have lots of those embossed on yours. Great additions


----------



## Clare (Feb 27, 2021)

I love the large one with all the detail on it. What a find!


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 27, 2021)

The Lee & Son druggist w/ m&p graphic is a sweet find! Abt 1890 from the looks. GL&HH


----------



## Timelypicken (Feb 27, 2021)

All of these are pre 1900. The purnell and Davis was in business only during 1890’s I’m pretty sure G A Lee is 1880’s and the hutch is 1880’s


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 27, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> All of these are pre 1900. The purnell and Davis was in business only during 1890’s I’m pretty sure G A Lee is 1880’s and the hutch is 1880’s


Amazing.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 27, 2021)

How do you know the Hutch is 1880's?


----------



## Timelypicken (Feb 27, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> How do you know the Hutch is 1880's?


Ads that I have found of the company says it was in business 1880’s


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 27, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Picked up these local bottles today


Something to find so many great additions in one day. 
So do you live in Bowling Green?  I'm in Macon, MO.


----------



## Timelypicken (Feb 28, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Something to find so many great additions in one day.
> So do you live in Bowling Green?  I'm in Macon, MO.


I live in Silex Missouri which as far as I know has no bottles so i collect the towns closest to me.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 28, 2021)

Can you post a pic of the ads? any ads after 1880's? LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 28, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> I live in Silex Missouri which as far as I know has no bottles so i collect the towns closest to me.


Just off 61.  That would sweet if there was a bottle.  You never know.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Timelypicken (Feb 28, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Can you post a pic of the ads? any ads after 1880's? LEON.


The ads I saw were only from the 1880’s. I saw the ads years ago so I have no idea where they are now


----------



## Marc26 (Mar 3, 2021)

Great finds!


----------

